# Cowardly bullmastiff query



## rmorrison1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

My bullmastiff, Harley, is now just over a year old and he's a big lad. I socialized him as much as possible with other dogs from a young age and now for the most part he gets along with most dogs. There are a few exceptions though. When he's on the leash he tries to attack all dogs except the ones he knows. Every evening I take him to a dog park where there's a group of people and dogs that we meet on a regular basis. He plays with most of the dogs and enjoys himself. However if a small dog comes along that he doesn't know he will try to attack it and I will have to put him on the leash and also he will attack any other dog that shows fear. Now here's the weird part. He's afraid of some dogs, these are assertive dogs and they are smaller than him. He cows down when these dogs are near him and the other dogs sensing his fear sometimes will attack him. In these cases he just runs for his life. I don't get it, he's much bigger than them and could easily protect himself. I don't do anything myself when these dogs attack because at the end of the day he should protect himself in these situations and I don't want to reward his fear. On the other hand I guess I am the alpha male and maybe it is my job to protect him. What do you guys think?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Why do people insist on taking dogs to dog parks that will attack other dogs? That's what *I* want to know.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

There are so many things wrong with what you are saying. my biggest peeve is this:
"*I don't do anything myself when these dogs attack because at the end of the day he should protect himself in these situations*

i dont mean to be rude-but if you dont want your dog to attack and/or kill another dog-guess what? YOU HAVE TO PROTECT THEM!!!

your dog sounds like a fearful/nervous dog who is attacking other dogs first before they can attack him. allowing other dogs to come up and bully him, is only going to make things WORSE!
and yes, i must agree with Savage Destiny- why would you take your dog aggressive dog-to a dog park o.0
do you not understand or care that you are putting other dogs at risk of being seriously injured? not to mention putting your own dog at risk of being deemed a dangerous dog and potentially being put to sleep while getting fined and have to deal with the trouble of keeping him muzzled at all times ect??

listen, first of all, you need to begin training your dog to IGNORE other dogs while on lead useing i would say a clicker and treats or toys and slwly desensitizing him to other dogs being in the same area.

sorry again if i come off sounding rude, but expecting a dog to "protect himself" is just allowing your dog to attack other dogs and actually excpeting it to happen!


----------

